# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  hibah bioball

## dedyhalim

kebetulan hari minggu kemarin lagi beres2 gudang, ternyata ketemu beberapa karung bioball bekas dulu pakai.
kondisi bioball masih bagus, cuma agak berdebu saja, maklum sudah lama ga dipakai.
yg karung utuh ada sekitar 4 karung isi 4000bh, yg pretelan ada 1 dus.
kalo ada yg berminat dapat langsung ambil ke rumah.
lokasi saya di bandung, yg berminat dapat menghubungi saya untuk janjian pengambilan barang...
trims....

----------


## teguh.purnama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh.purnama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## teguh.purnama

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedyhalim

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

